# apritherapy/my experence



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

fat/beeman I hope you recover smoothly. What kind of CA did you have?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Don, Been gone for the summer, didn't know about your affliction. You best be making a beeline to get better. Whole bunch of folks going to be looking for those exceptional nucs you sell every spring, and that southern hospitality we here so much about you here on beesource.

Godspeed to a good man by all accounts.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Don,

We've spoken on the phone a few times before. Didn't know you were down for a bit, but I'm sending the very best wishes to you from our family. You're the best......and we're grateful for it. Get well and let us know if there is anything you need!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, I've been gone, too. Best wishes for a return to full health!


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*getting better*

hey all
yep I am walking around lot better and have started to roll wax foundation now but no heavey lifting for while if any one want to give a hand for spring and lean as you help.
getting hands on here might change your lives.
Don


----------



## nc_beekeeper (Jul 11, 2007)

Where are you in GA?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Wish I was closer, I'd volunteer in a second! Hope you continue to feel better!


----------

